# p's in 30 gallon



## piraya king (Jan 19, 2003)

how big will 3 dime size reds get in a 30 gallon.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

red bellys get anywhere between 8" - 14" and you will need a bigger tank than a 30 gallon, but not yet.
I is reccomended to have 20 gallons per fish.

P.S.be carefull because some people might mistake you for PIRANHA KING - wes!


----------



## piraya king (Jan 19, 2003)

how many months will it be til they need a new tank.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

they will grow to about 5-6" in 1 year, then they slow down to about 1" per year, you will need to move them when they look squashed!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I dont believe in the 20 gallon per fish rule. I had 5-6 red bellies in a 55g and they seemed just fine....maybe, as the video shows, their aggression level was a tad bit high. I would invest today and get at least a 55g though. 30g is way to small for piranhas to really enjoy. You might as well spend the money now and invest once in the equipment instead of moving tanks.


----------



## piraya king (Jan 19, 2003)

i am going to get a bigger tank i jus want ato know what sizze they will get so then i can put them in a bigger tank.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I would get at least a 55g.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i think 20-30gal a p is a good rule. you know when u have to many p's in one tank when they start killing of p's for room.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm with Xenon. What proof is there that 20 g per fish will doing anything? That is just speculation passed on from one p guy to another without any real study done on it. The more room your fish has with water changes will the fish grow. Add proper diet and no over feeding you fish will grow.

Water changes simulate the closest we can to a river or lake situation where water constantly changes washing away parasites and diseases and hormones that prevent fishes from growing. Nature has its tricks too you know








Tell you what, they did a study like this on Peacock Bass. F&W released them hoping the would grow to the huge sizes found in there native habitat. Guess what happened? they never did because the conditions in those small areas prevented the fish from expanding its growth to its full size.


----------



## piraya king (Jan 19, 2003)

how often should i do water changes and what's a good diet for growing them out they're in a 38 gallon high.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

hey there is only 1 TRUE king on this board.

wes


----------



## piraya king (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah ur right..... ..ME!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

first off, i'm the original. often imitated, but never duplicated. you better recognize who you're talking to.
wes





























:veryangry: :veryangry: :veryangry:


----------



## piraya king (Jan 19, 2003)

why would i want to imitate some one who is lower. huh piranha queen.


----------



## axl (Jan 18, 2003)

I had 7 dime sized red belly in a 33 g . It has been 6 weeks and they are almost 2 inches. The grow fast !! I'm looking at buying my big tank now, and have this 33 as a feeder tank.

check it out

http://personal.nbnet.nb.ca/piranha/

:rockin:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"how often should i do water changes and what's a good diet for growing them out they're in a 38 gallon high."

On average about 2 to 3 times a week (20-30%). More often if the intention to try and breed them (that is if you happen to have a pair wanting to mate). 38g isn't a very large tank and doubt you'll get them very large in that.

"why would i want to imitate some one who is lower. huh piranha queen."

 Hell I can settle this diplomatically using the names you've chose 










piraya king, implies he is limited to a single species = pygocentrus.

PIRANHA KING, implies he is king of all the piranhas since the name is common for ALL OF THEM.







:







:


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

If you want them to be happy get any tank that is 4ft long. they like to swim and swim fast. If you want them to grow really fast you would have to move them for tank to tank moving up in size as they grow, and depending on how much you feed them. I have always used brine shrip for smaller P's, the only reason I dont recamend it for larger one is because of the cost involved to feed them everyday.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

[quote name='fishman2' date='Jan. 19 2003,9:41']I'm with Xenon. What proof is there that 20 g per fish will doing anything? That is just speculation passed on from one p guy to another without any real study done on it. The more room your fish has with water changes will the fish grow. Add proper diet and no over feeding you fish will grow.

it is a safe thing to say - 20 gallons per fish, it also makes people realise how much space these fish need.
no-body follows the rules excactly, but if you suggest for smaller tanks than this or more fish, people would ignore you still and have real overcrowding problems!


----------

